# Hey, have you seen these?



## jbrown (Feb 22, 2017)

Check this out. I know most of you guys know all about these steps, but its entertaining and I have a few friends that are just now getting into lawn care so I shared these videos to help them.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLG-iVFWQzYnnGkHaPa6h7-drhG49oCtdE


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

jbrown said:


> Check this out. I know most of you guys know all about these steps, but its entertaining and I have a few friends that are just now getting into lawn care so I shared these videos to help them.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLG-iVFWQzYnnGkHaPa6h7-drhG49oCtdE


Looks like a good series. Thanks for sharing! :thumbup:


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

I dunno I think he's trying to look like me. But I shaved the beard off, almost summer time =P


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I like them, good production. Good info from the few I've watched. It's like he has the backing of a multi-million dollar DOT COM behind him....


----------

